# Surrey Guildford Meet 10th April 2010



## rossi_mac

Details below be good to get an idea of who is intending to come, open to all, I'll be there whatever.

Date: Saturday 10th April 2010
Time: From midday
Location: Wetherspoons Guildford.
Address:
The Rodboro Buildings
1-10 Bridge Street
Guildford
Surrey
GU1 4RY


How to get there?
Guildford has lots of buses and trains, some carparks.

The JD Wetherspoons website for Guildford is here: http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-rodboro-buildings

HOWEVER if you click on the enlarge map (google map) the "PH" tag is not in the correct place. 
From the train station cross the river on Bridge Street, the Wetherspoons will be on your right at the bottom of Bridge Street.
In other words the PH tag should be by the "O" of Onslow Street. I hope that is clear!

Fancy dress? Not me, we need some way of identifying us all, well I'll probably be at the bar looking knackered with pint in hand!

PS Don't be put off by the "Lloyds No 1 Bar" signage on part of the building, it's a spoons whatever way you look at it!


----------



## Sugarbum

Sounds good rossi, wearing the same t - shirt as last time?


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Sounds good rossi, wearing the same t - shirt as last time?



There's always a chance of that


----------



## ChrisP

Bummer!

Can't make it as am away on a rugby tour with 40 13 year olds.
But hope you all have a great time.
Chris


----------



## Corrine

rossi_mac said:


> There's always a chance of that



Well, let me know what they may be so I at least have a chance of recognising someone!


----------



## smile4loubie

how bout a balloon like for the Circle D meet, I don't mind getting on and going in there a bit earlier with it lol


----------



## rossi_mac

good idea Lou, either way whenever you get there I'll still be there with pint in hand Unless you get there before 11am


----------



## smile4loubie

I might just do that! lol =P


----------



## RachelT

I wanna come!! I've got to check if i'm working though


----------



## MartinX123

I might come along, will let you know nearer the time for definite. Guildford isnt all that far away from me


----------



## Viki

Hey Ross,

Nikki and I are coming along together. Ill join you looking knackered at the bar as ill have come back from a four day meeting the night before! 

x


----------



## aymes

Aww, gutted I can't make it. My Mum is moving house that weekend so I'm on box moving duty!

Have a great time!


----------



## Corrine

smile4loubie said:


> how bout a balloon like for the Circle D meet, I don't mind getting on and going in there a bit earlier with it lol



Cool - so I'm looking for someone with a balloon,a bloke at the bar with a pint in nhis hand and a lady looking knackered from a four day trip.  All normal for Wetherspoons then lol!


----------



## sofaraway

I'll be driving so can you give some idea of the best place to park? Hoping Viki is good at map-reading!


----------



## rossi_mac

Yes I'll get back to you on that, prices vary so will steer you in to the best place.


----------



## Northerner

Do you think the trains will be running normally, as they are going to be on strike for the preceding 4 days? I know that sometimes there can be problems with staff/rolling stock being in the wrong place.


----------



## Steff

Hope people travelling on trains are aware of strikes starting on the 9th for 4 days.


----------



## Northerner

Steff2010 said:


> Hope people travelling on trains are aware of strikes starting on the 9th for 4 days.



Strikes are starting on the 6th Steff and finishing on the 9th.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Strikes are starting on the 6th Steff and finishing on the 9th.



Ah dud info cheers Northerner.


----------



## smile4loubie

Corrine said:


> Cool - so I'm looking for someone with a balloon,a bloke at the bar with a pint in nhis hand and a lady looking knackered from a four day trip.  All normal for Wetherspoons then lol!



haha I agree =)


----------



## Viki

sofaraway said:


> I'll be driving so can you give some idea of the best place to park? Hoping Viki is good at map-reading!



Errrr . . . we might be late . . .!!


----------



## Corrine

Viki said:


> Errrr . . . we might be late . . .!!



Where are you coming from?  I might be able to help with directions?


----------



## rossi_mac

Nikki/Viki

Just thought I'd let you know that train from london waterloo is only 35mins and at the weekend 12 quid something. I'm sure you knew and it will be easier to drive just sharing the knowledge, as Corrine says if you need directions ask away.


----------



## Northerner

Bit of a bump, and also to let people know (if they didn't already!) that the rail strike has been deemed illegal by the High Court, so there shouldn't be any repercussions for the Meet.

Who's coming?


----------



## rossi_mac

Good Bump, 

This is pretty soon ain't it!

I think  the following are coming

Rossi
Viki
Nikki
Northener
Sugarbum
Corrine
SmileforLoubie + Cakie
Han0505 (?)

Maybes maybe:

RachelT
Starbanana
Brightontez
PhilT
Do I hear from anyone else???


----------



## Tezzz

Add me to the list as a possible...


----------



## rossi_mac

yay!! 

any more??


----------



## rawtalent

I was hoping to come but it's school hols and i'm away with kids that weekend. Should be able to make London meet, so will look forward to meet ing some of you there. Have a great time.


----------



## smile4loubie

me and the hubby2be and poss the sister will be coming. Dunno how long we will be staying though as its our niece's birthday on the 10th x


----------



## PhilT

Not sure if I'm coming yet.


----------



## Steff

Hope you all have wicked time .


----------



## sofaraway

Yep will be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Tezzz

Well if there's a train strike I'll have to get *three* buses there!


----------



## Corrine

And I'm DEF still coming!


----------



## smile4loubie

Woop Woop Cant wait too see you all, What colour balloon shall I get x


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> Woop Woop Cant wait too see you all, What colour balloon shall I get x



Better pick a colour that doesn't match any of the political parties, people might think you're a candidate 

Picking up my tickets tomorrow


----------



## smile4loubie

Im not good at politics so someone will have to pick a colour lol.


----------



## Northerner

smile4loubie said:


> Im not good at politics so someone will have to pick a colour lol.



How about green (ok, I know there's a Green Party, but at least they're in favour of the planet!)


----------



## smile4loubie

hehe i shall see what i can do  x


----------



## Corrine

Or what about pink?  Same colour as the boards.....


----------



## glodee

Have a great time, guys ,and have one for me!! Hope to meet you all at a future meet - maybe the London one.
Gloria


----------



## Tezzz

Corrine said:


> Or what about pink?  Same colour as the boards.....



Good idea Corrine.

I could wear my Brighton shirt...


----------



## Corrine

brightontez said:


> Good idea Corrine.
> 
> I could wear my Brighton shirt...



I'm thinking of wearing a pink carnation....


----------



## RachelT

I'm coming!!  Don't have a lot of pink clothes though


----------



## smile4loubie

I don't have any pink but I'll have a pink balloon, 

Rossi what time you getting there???


----------



## rossi_mac

Pink ballon???? Oh well I won't bother wearing my pink string vest now

Got a skip to fill in the morning, but might not! gettting bus in now as train would get me in late or at 9am! So I guess sometime before 12 noon and after 11 am?!?

If I'm not at the bar, be frightened! Or look out for someone sitting at a large table on his own! (with pint in hand.)

See you soon guys/gals

Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk

Hi guys...

There's a possibility I might be free for this now but not 100% sure, what is the plan, what time and where????

xxxx


----------



## Steff

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> There's a possibility I might be free for this now but not 100% sure, what is the plan, what time and where????
> 
> xxxx



naughty gal not reading the thread from the start .. here you go


Date: Saturday 10th April 2010
Time: From midday
Location: Wetherspoons Guildford.
Address:
The Rodboro Buildings
1-10 Bridge Street
Guildford
Surrey
GU1 4RY


----------



## Shelb1uk

hehe I know its lazy, was just such a mega long thread heheheheh!!

Gotta look into my finances cos its a 110mile round trip in the car...

Might see you guys there, if not deffo the Circle D meet....


----------



## Shelb1uk

steff I just read the whole thread, felt bad  haha so am now fully up to date...hehehehehhehe


----------



## falcon123

Hi Rossi,

I now realise why you picked the pub. Weatherspoons have Beer Festival on (started yesterday). It is extemely unlikely that I will be able to make it so I will look out for comprehensive tasting notes and the effect on BGs!

Regards,

Falcon...


----------



## Steff

Shelb1uk said:


> steff I just read the whole thread, felt bad  haha so am now fully up to date...hehehehehhehe



Good gal get yourself a prifiterole on me


----------



## Shelb1uk

haha id didnt realise it was poss to have just one profiterole??? 

BOWL FULL!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Shelb1uk said:


> haha id didnt realise it was poss to have just one profiterole???
> 
> BOWL FULL!!!!!



im paying so one is quite sufficient.


----------



## Shelb1uk

ahhh I'm with you!!!!! hahahah funny!!! x


----------



## rossi_mac

Profiterole's the speciality of Guildford's WeatherSPOONS!! 110 miles worth it Shell If not see you in the big smoke!

Michael cheers for the heads up, I'll take pens and paper to make proper notes of the different aspects of the tasting, the smell, colour, aroma, taste, nose, finish...


----------



## rossi_mac

A fresh morning bump!

See you folks the morrow, 

maybe we can eat marrow the morrow at spoons with forks!!?


----------



## Shelb1uk

morrrnnniiinnnnggggg.....

me thinks am joining you guys tom  x who will be there at 12? I'm gonna have to get there then as am busy in the eve so will be there for the afternoon  x


----------



## Northerner

Shelb1uk said:


> morrrnnniiinnnnggggg.....
> 
> me thinks am joining you guys tom  x who will be there at 12? I'm gonna have to get there then as am busy in the eve so will be there for the afternoon  x



My train is due into Guildford Station at 10.52 so it will take me a little while to find the pub then I will be leaving at around 6 - so more than likely there will be at least me and Rossi there by 12! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Corrine

I'm aiming to be there around 1-2pm.  From what I remember Northe the Wetherspoons is about a 10 min walk from the station - out of station, turn left and it's on the right on the corner I think.  Anyone know if it has a garden?


----------



## Shelb1uk

woohoo cant wait  Rossi or Northe or both is it a big pub? I.e should I take ure numbas in case I can't find you??? heheheh x

OOOOO pub garden sounds lovely


----------



## rachelha

Hope you all have a fantastic day.


----------



## Northerner

This is it:

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-rodboro-buildings

Looks pretty big!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Flippin eck!!!! tis a bit large...pls can one of you early arrivers pm me your number...dont wanna get there and not find you heheheh!!!!! x


----------



## smile4loubie

Shelly I'll be there from 11 too with a big pink balloon =)


----------



## sofaraway

Shelb1uk said:


> Flippin eck!!!! tis a bit large...pls can one of you early arrivers pm me your number...dont wanna get there and not find you heheheh!!!!! x



Shelley I should be there for 12pm and you still have my number don't you? If not I'll PM it you


----------



## Shelb1uk

ok perfect I have your number Nikki and Ures Lou and I'd forgotten about the balloon heheheh....coolio...sorted....so excited  x

Am of course bringing me camera peeps  x


----------



## smile4loubie

I'm going to post a map up here in a few mins with a carpark location & how to get to wetherspoons from station etc


----------



## smile4loubie

*Map =)*







Car parks are on bedford road its a big multistory, or theres a smaller one on the other side of the road

If you want my number PM me =)


----------



## Shelb1uk

smile4loubie said:


> If you want my number PM me =)



Hi Lou, u know where the red arrows are for the car parks, whats the name of that road, cant quite see it??? x


----------



## Shelb1uk

p.s omg there is a flares!?!?!?!?!? I love them places, wanna stay till the eve now hahahaha ;0) x


----------



## smile4loubie

I'd go to flares with you Shell x


----------



## smile4loubie

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi Lou, u know where the red arrows are for the car parks, whats the name of that road, cant quite see it??? x



Bedford Road. There are big signs up. Also if you follow Bedford road round to the courts there is another car park there & if you follow it round even further there is the other half of the multi story. =)


----------



## rossi_mac

Just thought I'd point out one of those old guildfordarian ancient byelaws that is still in force today (and tomorrow!) I would type it out in it's original wording but it's very olde english! In modern speak it basically says, any pictures taken of people whilst enjoying a pint or similar must not be taken or put on show if they are looking worse for wear, and if they are and it is then it is probably from advance skills in photoshop and shouldn't be believed, we're all sober honest people! 

I'm probably going to get there bang on 11am now going to get early train and do a few bits in Guildford, so if I'm not at the bar I'll have full view of the bar and we'll all find ourselves no bother!

Back to the grind, fancy a few beers tonight mind, hope I don't struggle tomorrow!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## smile4loubie

I'll prob b there slightly earlier, Going to park in stoke park ( I would give directions to this car park but its complicated getting back into town from there) and walk into town and do some bits .. like buy the balloon lol


----------



## PhilT

I notice on the map that there are 2 train stations, so make sure you go to Guildford and not Guildford(London Road) as it is much further from the pub.


----------



## Sugarbum

Shelb1uk said:


> ok perfect I have your number Nikki and Ures Lou and I'd forgotten about the balloon heheheh....coolio...sorted....so excited  x
> 
> Am of course bringing me camera peeps  x




Hiya,

Just to remind you I changed my number, pretty sure I texted you with it so hope you saved it! 

Strike a light- you are bringing your camera again? Now I need to organise my disguise!

Shelley- remind me to catch up with you about the 10k- be great if we can get some plan in for a beer (on route? ...we pass some good pubs )

Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Shelb1uk

right am off now and probably wont be online till after the meet...soooo Lou (wise) if there is anything important planned or I need to know would you mind dropping me a text....

haha yes Lou (F) we deffo need a 10k chat...beer!? hell yeah!!!!!!

And for all you camera haters.....love me love my camera thats what I say....hahahhahahahahha

See you peeps tom...whoop diddy whoop!!! x


----------



## Shelb1uk

p.s Lou I wont be able to stay late enough for flares I'm afraid but we shd deffo organise a trip there another time :0) wooo! x


----------



## smile4loubie

hahha!!!! Will do hun x


----------



## Northerner

PhilT said:


> I notice on the map that there are 2 train stations, so make sure you go to Guildford and not Guildford(London Road) as it is much further from the pub.



I did wonder when I was booking my ticket whether I'd got the right station!


----------



## Northerner

Shelb1uk said:


> ok perfect I have your number Nikki and Ures Lou and I'd forgotten about the balloon heheheh....coolio...sorted....so excited  x
> 
> Am of course bringing me camera peeps  x



I'll be the one wearing the burkha then...


----------



## PhilT

Lou (Sugarbum),

Are you going via East Croydon?


----------



## Hazel

To the organisors, and everyone attending the Guilford Meet on the 10th, I will be thinking of you 

Have a great day, and enjoy each others' company

Have a blast!

Regards


----------



## smile4loubie

Cheers Hazel x


----------



## rossi_mac

*Danger*

Weatherspoons Guildford serves beer etc from zero nine hundred hours!
And wants to open at seven am to serve food and non alcoholics drink ie tea!


----------



## han0505

Ill be there- but i  am so nervous x


----------



## cakie

you could also so look for a guy with holes in ears, mind you ill be with the balloon bearer lol


----------



## Sugarbum

PhilT said:


> Lou (Sugarbum),
> 
> Are you going via East Croydon?




Hiya,

I was just looking on trainline and I am completely confused as Croydon is saying (unless I am doing it wrong or I have misunderstood) you have to change at clap J?

I think I will just got to Clap J, but the durration of the journeys massively varies....! Are you going from Croydon east? 

I will go to clap I think if you dont mind me deserting the plans!

What time are people getting there?


----------



## Sugarbum

han0505 said:


> Ill be there- but i  am so nervous x



Dont be nervous- I was nervous before I went to the last meet up and it was fine!


----------



## smile4loubie

I'll be in wetherspoons from 11 x


----------



## rossi_mac

Sugarbum said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I was just looking on trainline and I am completely confused as Croydon is saying (unless I am doing it wrong or I have misunderstood) you have to change at clap J?
> 
> I think I will just got to Clap J, but the durration of the journeys massively varies....! Are you going from Croydon east?
> 
> I will go to clap I think if you dont mind me deserting the plans!
> 
> What time are people getting there?



Lou,

try and aim for a quicker choo choo train
the quick ones are 35 mins from agadoo, but don't all pull in at CJ
hope you get there quick enough, there'll be a pina colada waiting when you arrive!

Han don't be nervous it'll be good fun!


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> Lou,
> 
> try and aim for a quicker choo choo train
> the quick ones are 35 mins from agadoo, but don't all pull in at CJ
> hope you get there quick enough, there'll be a pina colada waiting when you arrive!
> 
> Han don't be nervous it'll be good fun!



35 mins??? Pina Colada??? 

There are ones from clap about once an hour that take 26 mins so will probably do that.

Beer and a burger, here I come!


----------



## smile4loubie

Tht sounds like a good idea Lou x


----------



## Northerner

Are you all awake yet? See you in a few hours!


----------



## PhilT

I'm afraid I won't be coming, I've had a bad throat and cough for a few days and this morning I feel like crap (headache and burning eyes) think I've got some kind of virus.

Anyway hope you all have a great day the weather is really nice this morning


----------



## rossi_mac

Sorry to hear that Phil, you get better I'm sure we'll have more meets!!

Morning Northe' had a bit of a lie in thanks, think I'll wash now and get down the bookies, see you soon!


----------



## smile4loubie

awww no hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Feel better Phil. At least enjoy the sun by relaxing in it 

My plan was to set out at 11 for a train at 11.50. Plan not going to plan :=S

I bet alan is already there!


----------



## Steff

hey anyone back yet how did it go?


----------



## smile4loubie

they've just left. It was brilliant fun. Rossi was very funny! There will be great photo's x


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> they've just left. It was brilliant fun. Rossi was very funny! There will be great photo's x



Excellent cant wait,

are you coming to the circle D bash on the 24th Lou?


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Cant wait to see some pics, glad you all had fun  xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Im just home, thanks for a nice afternoon all x


----------



## Shelb1uk

hey crew...thanks for a fab fun day....Damn I was hyper throughout soz  hope I wasn't annoying!?, haven't had that much energy or laughed that much in ages...

Rossi let us know you get home safe, and did you get that Icecream from Johny?!!?!?!?!?

MY BLOODS R 22 ATM WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0(

Gonna upload pics to facebook in a bit then will report back here with the link so you can see!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Sugarbum

22????????????????????????????????? Uh oh!

Shelley I got a funny feeling rossi is still there somehow!

Looking forward to the pics x


----------



## smile4loubie

Mine have stayed below 10 all day.. I haven't taken ANY insulin yet..... confused much!!! Even after the profitoroles I was at 9.9 two hours after. Will be keeping a eye on them and going to take insulin later with dinner anyway.

Thanks for a great day everyone!

xx


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> 22????????????????????????????????? Uh oh!
> 
> Shelley I got a funny feeling rossi is still there somehow!
> 
> Looking forward to the pics x



what about Northe has he signed in yet??? sooooo glad you all had such fun...i was driving down the M4 leaving paradise .... 
looking forward to seeing the pics??


----------



## smile4loubie

Sugarbum said:


> 22????????????????????????????????? Uh oh!
> 
> Shelley I got a funny feeling rossi is still there somehow!
> 
> Looking forward to the pics x



Nah he got a call from his other half and left before we did lol!!!


----------



## smile4loubie

Steff2010 said:


> Excellent cant wait,
> 
> are you coming to the circle D bash on the 24th Lou?



I dont think I can. OH has work & we have a serious lack of money lol x I really wanted to though x


----------



## Sugarbum

Missed you Am64! It was really nice to meet you last time! 

I just checked my levels and 9.4 but I had a cappuccino on the way home so not too disapointed considering I havent had profitteroles since I was a kid!

Northes journey was longer Amanda- he had the furthest to go (plus he had a pint of wife beater before he left so who knows? )


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Missed you Am64! It was really nice to meet you last time!
> 
> I just checked my levels and 9.4 but I had a cappuccino on the way home so not too disapointed considering I havent had profitteroles since I was a kid!
> 
> Northes journey was longer Amanda- he had the furthest to go (plus he had a pint of wife beater before he left so who knows? )



haha sugar xxxx u going to london bash?


----------



## Shelb1uk

*link to pics below *

am a bit worried about out beer loving Rossi...!!!! 

wow go Loubie!!!

22 is lame lame lame....

pics r at:  

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=407865&id=645415653&l=7e1f6d75c8

Get tagging and commenting peeps hahaha!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

am64 said:


> haha sugar xxxx u going to london bash?




Unfortunately not very likely.....Im working that weekend and I wouldnt get there till really late. Up again early the next morning.....Ive aged a lot since you saw me last, I cant handle it anymore!


----------



## smile4loubie

Shelb1uk said:


> am a bit worried about out beer loving Rossi...!!!!
> 
> wow go Loubie!!!
> 
> 22 is lame lame lame....
> 
> pics r at:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=407865&id=645415653&l=7e1f6d75c8
> 
> Get tagging and commenting peeps hahaha!!!



Yeah not sure whats going on with it but oh well.... will prob go v high later on!! lol will keep you all posted as always =)


----------



## am64

great pics !! loubie lou you are sooo young sweetie and is that hannah next to you? i recognise sugar shelly northe and rossi from the london meet but come on the rest own up who are you ?? and who was the owner of the rainbow Glasses ?? 
good choice of pub...1.79 a pint


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Good pics  I dont know whos who like but im sure everyone else does if u have all met before lol  xx


----------



## smile4loubie

am64 said:


> great pics !! loubie lou you are sooo young sweetie and is that hannah next to you? i recognise sugar shelly northe and rossi from the london meet but come on the rest own up who are you ?? and who was the owner of the rainbow Glasses ??
> good choice of pub...1.79 a pint



Shelly owned the glasses and Amanda Im 21 in May lol bet you didn't think all my  good didka work was done by someone so young lol !!! & yeah thats hannah in the blue top & alan my OH in the black top & shorts =)


----------



## Shelb1uk

my glasses mine  hehe they were a hit hehe!!!

Ok there was Alan (Lou's partner) and Corinne, Sugar, me Hannah & Louise, rossi, northe, rachel,  Nikki (so far away)

think thats everyone...bloods r high n i cant think straight


----------



## am64

wowww you all had such fun !! now settle down and get that BS sorted !!


----------



## am64

smile4loubie said:


> Shelly owned the glasses and Amanda Im 21 in May lol bet you didn't think all my  good didka work was done by someone so young lol !!! & yeah thats hannah in the blue top & alan my OH in the black top & shorts =)



awwww how nice for them both to come aswell xxx im off for anther look


----------



## Shelb1uk

got it to 13...but feeling really siccckkkkk...22 is rubbish gonna have a hot bath n try n get it back in the happy zone hehe...

Once again i apologise for my major hyper mood today, had a tough week and a bit and needed to let off steammmm

hehehe, Northe and Hannah took photos too so there might be more to come hehe!


----------



## smile4loubie

Hannahs are here : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3910078&id=513753480


----------



## cakie

Thanks for an awesome day people!!!! don't worry about Rossi, i'm sure he is nursing another pint as we speak lmao. was really good to meet you all. Shelly, you were fine your'e hyper activity was no bother, mind you my mental state is not much better hehehe


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for the update and photos everyone - so pleaesed to hear that you had a good day


----------



## glodee

Hey guys, Great pics - and having a great time trying to figure out who's who - Lol. Glad you enjoyed it and hope to meet in London.
Gloria


----------



## Shelb1uk

Rossi and Northe...did you make it back!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Steff

Hey great piccies , really good , hope rossi is ok lol.


----------



## rossi_mac

Hello, made it home fine ta, was also good to meet you all some again, and hope to see some of you up in the big city soon, levels were okay went to bed at nine seven.

Cheers for more pics Shel!

PS Are primark still selling those shades, I am tempted now!

PPS Johnny ignored me!


----------



## Corrine

lovely to meet everyone glad to see we all got home Ok - Northe - where are you?  PS I'm the one wearing a check shirt if anyone is still wondering.....


----------



## Corrine

smile4loubie said:


> Hannahs are here : http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3910078&id=513753480



Oh my god - I knew i was a bit tipsy but please tell me I wasn't as drunk as I looked in those photos!


----------



## Steff

Can I ask is alan cakebread i think his name from this forum?


----------



## am64

Steff2010 said:


> Can I ask is alan cakebread i think his name from this forum?



yep thats loubie lou 's ....'cakie' on the forum


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> yep thats loubie lou 's ....'cakie' on the forum



Ah thank you.Just didnt click at the time .


----------



## PhilT

I'm glad you guys had a great time.

Great pics and Shelley you look really wired!

Hopefully I'll be able to make the next meet.


----------



## Corrine

PhilT said:


> I'm glad you guys had a great time.
> 
> Great pics and Shelley you look really wired!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to make the next meet.



Hope your feeling better today Phil.


----------



## PhilT

Corrine said:


> Hope your feeling better today Phil.


 
I'm actually feeling worse, my throat has closed right up and it's making it hard to swallow.

I've got a diabetic clinic tomorrow as well.

Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Northerner

Morning everyone! Grrr! I couldn't get connected last night! Had an eventful journey back - I missed my train by about a minute so decided (using beer logic) to try an beat the system and get back before I would have doe if I'd waited for the next train direct (if you see what I mean). So, I caught a train to Havant, then one to Fratton, then one to Southampton - I got home 15 minutes later than I would have done on the directy train...

Had a great day - thanks everyone! What a terrific bunch of people! Haven't plucked up the courage to look at the piccies yet - I bet Shelley's photoshopped the ones with me in again!


----------



## Tezzz

I got delayed.

I arrived when the horse race was on and nobody I recognised was in the pub... so I went home.


----------



## cakie

Northerner said:


> Morning everyone! Grrr! I couldn't get connected last night! Had an eventful journey back - I missed my train by about a minute so decided (using beer logic) to try an beat the system and get back before I would have doe if I'd waited for the next train direct (if you see what I mean). So, I caught a train to Havant, then one to Fratton, then one to Southampton - I got home 15 minutes later than I would have done on the directy train...
> 
> Had a great day - thanks everyone! What a terrific bunch of people! Haven't plucked up the courage to look at the piccies yet - I bet Shelley's photoshopped the ones with me in again!



im not sure if laughing is the right thing to do here but lol i must admit beer logic is the worst lol

yeah was an awesome day yesterday and  i can honestly say the pics aren't all bad


----------



## cakie

Steff2010 said:


> Can I ask is alan cakebread i think his name from this forum?



yeah im from the forum, im smileloubies oh


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> I got delayed.
> 
> I arrived when the horse race was on and nobody I recognised was in the pub... so I went home.



oooh no what a shame tez im sure on the 24th we all will be hard not to notice lol.


----------



## Steff

cakie said:


> yeah im from the forum, im smileloubies oh



Cheers Alan sorry for my ignorance x


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Morning everyone! Grrr! I couldn't get connected last night! Had an eventful journey back - I missed my train by about a minute so decided (using beer logic) to try an beat the system and get back before I would have doe if I'd waited for the next train direct (if you see what I mean). So, I caught a train to Havant, then one to Fratton, then one to Southampton - I got home 15 minutes later than I would have done on the directy train...
> 
> Had a great day - thanks everyone! What a terrific bunch of people! Haven't plucked up the courage to look at the piccies yet - I bet Shelley's photoshopped the ones with me in again!



 You look good Al lol, sorry to hear you had such a nighmare of a journey back home.got there in the end though, i see the prifiterole made another apperence lol.


----------



## smile4loubie

lol dw Steff i ws going to say hes easily missable but look at the state of him, you cant really miss him very well lol he just blends into the madness here =) I love him though *tries to cover her tracks* lol


----------



## Steff

smile4loubie said:


> lol dw Steff i ws going to say hes easily missable but look at the state of him, you cant really miss him very well lol he just blends into the madness here =) I love him though *tries to cover her tracks* lol



lolol good work there Lou.


----------



## smile4loubie

Steff2010 said:


> You look good Al lol, sorry to hear you had such a nighmare of a journey back home.got there in the end though, i see the prifiterole made another apperence lol.



The profiteroles were rubbish!!! They had ice cream instead of cream in them


----------



## cakie

Steff2010 said:


> lolol good work there Lou.



dont worry Steff its fine and as for you Louise welcome to the land of the cold shoulder!!! lmao


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> I got delayed.
> 
> I arrived when the horse race was on and nobody I recognised was in the pub... so I went home.



Really sorry we missed you Tez  We waited by the door until about 1:30 pm then went upstairs to eat, hoping that if you arrived you would take a walk around to find us. I stupidly forgot to take my phone with me and I think I was the only one with your number, so I'm really sorry I wasn't able to contact you


----------



## Northerner

Just checked ou the piccies -hyper Shelley? Really?   Great pictures, I will put mine on my blog is a while.


----------



## Sugarbum

Northerner said:


> Morning everyone! Grrr! I couldn't get connected last night! Had an eventful journey back - I missed my train by about a minute so decided (using beer logic) to try an beat the system and get back before I would have doe if I'd waited for the next train direct (if you see what I mean). So, I caught a train to Havant, then one to Fratton, then one to Southampton - I got home 15 minutes later than I would have done on the directy train...



Oh no! I also made a boo-boo...you know the train I ran for? It was too Waterloo and I travelled from clapham junction and it didnt stop there! What an idiot  so I decamped at woking and was there was yonks!



brightontez said:


> I got delayed.
> 
> I arrived when the horse race was on and nobody I recognised was in the pub... so I went home.




Really sorry we missed you Tez, would have been god to have caught up again. Next time we must do some number swapping in advance so that a few of us have each others numbers. Hope to see you soon x


----------



## Northerner

I've added my photos to my blog and links to Shelley's and Hannah's Facebook pictures - I thought I'd taken more pictures than that, will have to try harder in London!

Han, that first picture with me in the glasses is scary! 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/guildford-forum-meet.html


----------



## HelenP

Looks like a fun afternoon!  Made all the better by the sunshine.

Hope to see y'all on 24th.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Looks like a fun afternoon!  Made all the better by the sunshine.
> 
> Hope to see y'all on 24th.
> 
> xx



Cya there Helen missie x


----------



## Shelb1uk

rossi_mac said:


> Hello, made it home fine ta, was also good to meet you all some again, and hope to see some of you up in the big city soon, levels were okay went to bed at nine seven.
> 
> Cheers for more pics Shel!
> 
> PS Are primark still selling those shades, I am tempted now!
> 
> PPS Johnny ignored me!



Pheww glad ur alive mr!!!!!!

Primark have an awesome wacky shades range, I think you shd get sum and wear em to the 2yr  hahaha

Johnny was scared of youuuuuu!!! x


----------



## Shelb1uk

PhilT said:


> I'm glad you guys had a great time.
> 
> Great pics and Shelley you look really wired!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to make the next meet.



hahaha wired is one word I've never been called before!!!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Northerner said:


> I've added my photos to my blog and links to Shelley's and Hannah's Facebook pictures - I thought I'd taken more pictures than that, will have to try harder in London!
> 
> Han, that first picture with me in the glasses is scary!
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/guildford-forum-meet.html



Hey I've come off really awful in your pics Northe heheheh...was such a good day tho  bring on the 2yr/ forum combo!! x


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I got delayed.
> 
> I arrived when the horse race was on and nobody I recognised was in the pub... so I went home.



Tez, Sorry you had a wasted journey, definately need to be more organised next time


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Really sorry we missed you Tez  We waited by the door until about 1:30 pm then went upstairs to eat, hoping that if you arrived you would take a walk around to find us. I stupidly forgot to take my phone with me and I think I was the only one with your number, so I'm really sorry I wasn't able to contact you



Don't worry about it! I walked around and no sign. Oh well, it got me out of the house.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Don't worry about it! I walked around and no sign. Oh well, it got me out of the house.



Tez, I was just thinking - if you were there when the National was on then we might already have left. Can't remember the exact timings (errrr, wonder why?) but we ate at about 2 pm and left after finishing eating for another pub. Hope to see you in London, and I'll make sure I remember my phone!


----------



## sofaraway

Just managed to Log in and check out the photo's, looks like i managed to esacpe from being in too many of them. Was really nice to see some of you guys again and to meet some new faces.


----------



## sofaraway

Forgot to say I am in the black t-shirt.

Sorry to miss you Tez, we left weatherspoons at 3:30, thats when my OH caught up with us and we went to that other pub.


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Tez, Sorry you had a wasted journey, definately need to be more organised next time



My mother had a mini stroke on Saturday. I got to Guildford as soon as possible after going to see her.


----------



## rossi_mac

Tez,

Sorry to hear that I know what that's like not nice.

I only had you down as a maybe and didn't see any messages on the forum.

Next time we won't move I promise.

Hope things are going well and the sun is shinning with you


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> My mother had a mini stroke on Saturday. I got to Guildford as soon as possible after going to see her.



Very sorry to hear that Tez. Is she OK now? Keep a close watch on her, my Mum had a stroke and it wasn't diagnosed and then she became aphasic as she didn't have any treatment. Hope to see you in London


----------



## falcon123

Tez, I trust your Mum is on the way to a full recovery.

Rossi, Did you move on because the Weatherspoons' beer festival did not live up to expectations. I am still awaiting 'tasing notes', e.g the aroma is inviting, with tart citrus fruit and Fuggles hops overlain by chocolaty undertones - tasted rubbish though!


----------



## rossi_mac

I appeared to write all the notes in spanish, and my secretary is currently AWOL so they cannot be typed up into latin for a wee while yet but have no doubt, the black stuff was good!


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> Tez,
> 
> Sorry to hear that I know what that's like not nice.
> 
> I only had you down as a maybe and didn't see any messages on the forum.
> 
> Next time we won't move I promise.
> 
> Hope things are going well and the sun is shinning with you



Don't worry Rossi. Thanks for the kind thoughts everybody. I was a maybe as I was expecting to be returning back to *W*. I now go back on Monday.

I got diverted en route to the meet. I almost cancelled going until I was told to go home. 

She is OK, tires very easily though. My sister has her dog. Might not be around much till she is stronger.


----------



## Adrienne

Hi Tez 

Sorry to hear about your mum.     I hope recovery is good and quick.

Sorry not replied to your pm yet, haven't been at home that much these holidays, this is the first full day I've had at home and we have so much to sort out.  Will be in touch soon.


----------

